# Room 457 Ewa worst view at Aulani?



## vacationdoc

I am currently in a deluxe studio standard view room 457 at the Aulani.  The lanai is completely closed by a rock and concrete wall extending a foot above the lanai because the walkway to the convention center is on the other side of the lanai. The convention center looms above.  I have enjoyed many parking lot and dumpster views via timesharing but never have i had my lanai taken away.  Especially paying 19 DVC points per night.  Wish I were smart enough to post photos to see if anyone agrees that i win the bad view lottery.

Edited to add:  guest services did offer to move me to a hotel room this afternoon.  I declined because I think any studio is better than a hotel room.  My opinion about the rock wall is also just my opinion. Others may love this room because of the privacy it offers.


----------



## siesta

sorry to hear, and thanks for sharing room #, have you tried asking to switch rooms?


----------



## vacationdoc

*"resort is full"*

Yes, as soon as I saw the room.  Guest services always leaves a voice message on room phone with a contact name and number telling you to call if any problems with the room but not for this room. I suspect that they have frequent complaints and only assign it when the resort is full. The room was ready at 1:30 pm, which should be a red alert.  My two previous Aulani visits had no surprises.


----------



## alwysonvac

*sorry about the view*

Yeah, there's a risk of getting a bad view at the lowest view category (standard) 

For future reference... there's a very good thread on the Disboards regarding the rooms at Aulani - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2907389



> *From the Disboards*
> _Phase 1 is in the Ewa Building and is adjacent to Aulani's lobby. The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean. *The odd numbered villas face the convention center, the street, and the island*. There are 73 Vacation Homes in Phase 1 of the Ewa Building, but no Grand Villas_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View posted on Disboard from room 857*
> (Note: Based on the chart above, room 857 is considered island view. The lower floors 457, 557, 657, 757 are considered standard view).


----------



## hapstersmom

Before Aulani opened, but while in heavy construction, we stayed for a two day BD celebration with 3 kids (son, two friends) and both of us at the Marriott Ihilani (the hotel where we had had our 1998 wedding and honeymoon) in May, 2010. We were given a fabulous room, and an upgrade. Except that it directly overlooked the armpit of the giant hole in the ground and the constant construction noise, so we ultimately had to switch to a slightly smaller room, but with a view of our pool. 

I feel for your frustration! And I agree that staying in a hotel room when you have booked something larger is not a solution. 

The next time we went, Memorial Day weekend that same month and year, we had the same thing, except to move, we had to to do the same thing as you faced, and go down to a MUCH lesser room. It was so noisy, and ugly and dusty where they had put us, we did it. Sigh. 

We have not visited since, though. Their loss. If at the rates Aulani is charging to both visitors and kama‘aina, the same thing might end up happening for them. There are many hotels here, and no WDW or DL to tie folks to this particular resort...


----------



## DaveNV

*m*

We toured Aulani last week while staying on Oahu in another timehare, and I have to say I was a bit disappointed. Maybe I was expecting something more like the theme parks, but all I truly saw was a nice hotel with a big pool area. If nobody had mentioned Disney was involved, I wouldn't have known. Nice hotel, but it seemed somewhat overhyped.

For the rates they charge, I'd be pretty upset if my room lanai was blocked like that.   

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac

vacationdoc said:


> ..... Wish I were smart enough to post photos to see if anyone agrees that i win the bad view lottery.



The Disboards has a video tutorial on how to upload a photo. See this link and scroll down to "How To Post An Image On The Boards" - http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/video-tutorials/


----------



## blondietink

You would think that during the design phase, that when they had a room such as yours, with a rock blocking the view, they could repurpose it into a linen closet or something for housekeeping to use.  Thre is no excuse when paying that kind of money you should have to put up with that.


----------



## travelplus

The least they should do is credit you back some points because its not your fault you cannot use your lanai. The amenities say you are to have a lanai not one that is closed off by rocks. What resort is stupid enough to put a unit next to their conference area at the expense of taking away a lanai?

In your situation I would speak up and persist. I would say while agreed on a studio I did not agree to have my view/lanai blocked by a wall. You will be obligated to upgrade me or find another solution or else I demand a large refund of points and free dinner etc.

Talk with the Reservations Manager. The Director of HR etc.


----------

